# Exhaust vent



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Shouldnt the 90 on the vent have a drain port for condensation ? Was dripping out of the mj connection, tightend it. Made it worse. Loosen it..stop leaking. Obsly i tightend it befour leaving tho. Just curiouse on this system. Should of got better pic of the whole set up


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

Did you check the drain it could be plugged and the exchanger is stay full of condensate.
The glue doesn't look right the pipe could be ovalling when the clamp is tightened.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

there are special condensate drain fittings that go in the vent to drain any condensate that collects, read the installation booklet and it will show what goes where as each unit is slightly different..


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Alot of times it would have a t where that 90 is and have a neutralizer on it before it hits your cast iron sewer.. 

But like **** says read the manufacturers instructions


----------

